# New hood



## Red05_GTO (Jul 23, 2009)

Does the Dominant Motorsports Shaker Hood add more Horsepower then the Banshee hood?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think hoods are really a preformace part. Weight reduction and maybe some heat reduction if you cut the lovers in the banshee.

Your talking at best cold air intake preformace which isn't much. I wouldn't drop $1000+ for that, but looks is a different story.


----------

